# Gave the qS the once over



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

After finish cleaning the wheels and arches yesterday and feeling guilty for not taking a pictures I thought I would post some today after a once over.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking smart


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

very nice, don't be getting it dirty now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll try not to get it dirty, can't promise though. 
All tucked up in the garage now. It's amazing how dirty it gets in there doing nothing.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Lovely car matey


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Top job 8)


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

What did you use under the bonnet on the plastics? 303 Protectant? Auto Finesse Drizzle?


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

I used 303 aerospace, I really like the finish it leaves and is nice and easy to use!


----------

